# I think he hates me!! &#x1f62d;



## Buddysmom (Apr 20, 2019)

I know, I know, I’m just being impatient! I’ve had Buddy for 2.5 weeks but I see no progress. If any progress it’s backwards. 🏻 He sleeps in the fleece tunnel I made him so there no way to take him out so I take the whole tunnel out and put it on a towel and put it on the couch with me. When I first got him he would come out when I put a treat at the entrance of the tunnel. Now, nothing! I dangled a super worm and smelled it but curled back in. Any advice? Or just be patient? (Tried to post pic but it’s not working)


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

You should try having things in the cage that smell like you all the time, add or change things weekly so keep your smell constant he'll get used to you better this way.

Also talk to him or sing to him, hearing your voice will help him get used to your voice, this helped Holly bond, stay bonded and relaxes her if she gets scared, she also then knows if she's on the floor that if she follows my voice she'll get back to me, which she loves.

I dont always bring her treats either. In fact its pretty rare I do but she doesnt really care, because she gets some in bonding time anyway.

I think you need to be a little more patient to, you've only had him for 2.5 weeks, and your not doing that bad because from the pictures he does seem to be very relaxed around you. Just give it time


----------



## Buddysmom (Apr 20, 2019)

He did finally come out after about an hour, although he didn’t stay out long. 
I agree, I just need to be more patient! 
Thanks! 🙂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

If your getting him out and expecting him to play, then you could try turning off the main light and have a lamp on, then it'll be darker it could help with coming out.
Although you could take the tunnel out rest it on your lap and talk to him, that totally counts as bonding, then he can stay asleep in there too.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

Your hedgehog doesn't 'hate' you, he doesn't trust you. And understandably so - you've only had him for 2.5 weeks.

Hedgehogs are animals that take can take many, many months to develop a bond with. Very few hedgehogs will trust a complete stranger in just 2 weeks. I only really started seeing Coco's true personality after like 3 months. And still, every single day I work with her I see more and more improvements - and I adopted her in November of last year.

You need a lot of patience to own a hedgehog. They are not the pet for people who give up easily, or who get frustrated if they don't see improvement in a short time frame. Theyre also not pets for people who get lazy and disinterested, or are too busy, and so stop interacting with the animal on a daily basis. 

Even when he's asleep in his tunnel, you can take him out of his enclosure (in his tunnel too if you wish) and let him sleep on you if you're watching tv, or doing work at the computer. By doing this, he will learn that you are someone he can trust. Give him an old t-shirt that hasn't been washed, so he can get familiar with his scent. You need to be spending at least 1-2 hours a day with him during the critical first few weeks; hedgehogs are not naturally social animals, and if they can find any way to avoid interacting with you, they will. So sometimes you will actually have to pick him up and take him out of his tunnel - even if he doesn't leave his tunnel at his own free will. Hand feed him some of his favourite foods (insects, perhaps even some cooked meat) so that he doesn't just associate you with someone who removes him from his bed, but as someone who gives him tasty treats.

When he's most active at night, keep the all main lights off and just sit next to his enclosure and talk to him. Again, you can also hand feed him during this time and pet him while doing so; he may ball up at first, but eventually you'll see breakthroughs being made. You just gotta be patient. It may take many months, but that is completely normal for hedgehogs.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I dont think you should give them treats all the time, because they will expect it all the time (like children and dogs) and then if you run out and get more before bonding time you can get a very angry hog.
This happened to someone I know, and it didn't go well.

Also you can just handle them for 30 mins to an hour, but you will get him to bond faster if you do 1-2 hours
And again you dont have to handle them daily, you can miss a few days or even do every other day, but again as you only have 1 hog for a faster bonding its best to handle daily. But if you have to miss one night its not the end of the world.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

I disagree; i think rewarding a new hedgehog during bonding sessions is a really great way to get an animal to trust you and associate with positive experiences. Eventually, as the hedgehog grows more comfortable with you, you don't have to reward every single bonding session at the end with a tasty snack (though you technically could; even if it's just hand feeding them some insects or their favourite kibble). But it's a really great tool for the beginning stages of taming. Similarly, during the initial stages of training a dog, you reward them every time you get the behaviour you want to reinforce it and then eventually phase out the snacks. It shouldn't cause any aggression issues when the snacks are gradually phased out at all, and is a great way to build a positive relationship with the animal.

I also do not recommend missing a few days. Perhaps one every now and then if you must, but consistency with taming hedgehogs is key. For best results, you really need to be handling them daily, or at a bare minimum 5 days a week.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Regarding treats - Keywords "reward" "during and end of bonding time" "treat" "vary amount given"

Regarding time - it is best practice to have a regular routine, however there may be occasions that this is not possible and so its not the end of the world if a session is missed.
However, this should be minimal or avoided during the first few months while establishing a routine, unless your routine requires you to miss sessions regularly, in which case they should be built into the regular pattern/routine.


----------



## Buddysmom (Apr 20, 2019)

Thanks! I did miss a few days and I think that messed it up but I’m back to every night. Last night he was out for 2 hours and he was in his tunnel most of the time. He did come out for a bit to explore! I know I have to have patience!


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

My hang out time usually consists of Christina sleeping in her snuggle sack while I’m watching tv in bed anyway; there’s not a lot of “play” time with her. Mostly just chillin. She likes to run around the basement while I’m doing other stuff but ends up finding a dark spot under the couch and hiding anyway lol. Most hedgehogs are NOT the snuggly lovey dovey hogs you might see on social media, those tend to be the exception. They’re just not that kind of animal. But even just him sleeping next to you while you’re moving around, watching tv, etc will eventually teach him that you’re his person!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Not gonna lie Holly must be an exception 😂 she is so cuddly always has been someone told me to be carful because after quilling she prob wont be cuddly. She's 1 years old and still always wants cuddles with me, and if I try get her to be active outside her cage with tunnels toys ect out she just finds a way back to me climbs onto me and smuggled into me.

She also loves most insects (apart from mealworms), fruit, veg and meat
Holly isnt much like other hedgehogs at all


----------



## Buddysmom (Apr 20, 2019)

Ria said:


> Not gonna lie Holly must be an exception &#128514; she is so cuddly always has been someone told me to be carful because after quilling she prob wont be cuddly. She's 1 years old and still always wants cuddles with me, and if I try get her to be active outside her cage with tunnels toys ect out she just finds a way back to me climbs onto me and smuggled into me.
> 
> She also loves most insects (apart from mealworms), fruit, veg and meat
> Holly isnt much like other hedgehogs at all


Oh how cute! In order for Buddy to want to snuggle with me he has to smell worms! &#128514; I love him regardless!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

It is cute. My mum said she seems to think I'm really her mum. 
Don't really get bitten unless clipping nails. We tend to avoid baths for her sake but I'm sure she would bit me for that too !!

I did everything though you see. I brought her home at like 3-4pm and I cuddled her up till 6pm the first day - she just cuddled me and slept the whole time while we watched tv before putting the fleece blanket that then smelt like both of us in the cage for over night and the next day till 7pm when I got her out replacing it with the sock ball that I had slept with the week before. After a week and half we had an amazing bond, spent a lot of time talking through the day. Made sure my scent was and still make sure my scent is always in her cage. And then gave her 2 hours bonding from 7pm to 9pm and thats how we have kept it.


----------

